# Pics of diffrent golden's wanted



## jipribish

Cooper!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

jipribish said:


> Cooper!


OMG! What a cute puppy


----------



## Ithaca

On the light coloured side, Poppy (and Salem to offer some contrast!)


----------



## missmarstar

Check out my signature photo to see my very red and my very blonde Goldens


----------



## Wayne_&_Sam

Clive our golden is in my signature


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here is our Tucker-we adopted him at 2 years old!


----------



## AlanK

Here is my red boy.....


----------



## mylissyk

My two Robbie and Lilah in my signature pic. And this picture is always interesting.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker, age 5.5

Standard Golden color I think!


----------



## Jamm

Joey is in my siggie and he is right in the middle gold


----------



## debra1704

Here is Winter, on the light end of the spectrum. She photographs as white, but the adult fur coming in now is cream.


----------



## Laurie

Here are my 3. I've got one that is a darker gold; medium gold and very light gold (he's not as pale as he looks in the picture).


----------



## mylissyk

Ninde'Gold said:


> Tucker, age 5.5
> 
> Standard Golden color I think!


I just want to hug him!


----------



## mudEpawz

here is my little red head!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

mylissyk said:


> I just want to hug him!


He's a very huggable dog. I can use him as a pillow for hours and he won't budge haha.


----------



## Ithaca

Laurie said:


> Here are my 3. I've got one that is a darker gold; medium gold and very light gold (he's not as pale as he looks in the picture).


Your dogs are beautiful! Love the first pic with the tongue sticking out! And what happened to the corner of your house?


----------



## OutWest

My Tucker is in sig below. He's a bit more Red than he seems in the pic, but is in the middle GR range.


----------



## Laurie

Ithaca said:


> Your dogs are beautiful! Love the first pic with the tongue sticking out! And what happened to the corner of your house?


Thank you!!!! 

That's actually the corner of the shed...courtesy of Lincoln as a puppy!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

This was our 3. Max (closest to the camera) is the only one left now.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Laurie said:


> Here are my 3. I've got one that is a darker gold; medium gold and very light gold (he's not as pale as he looks in the picture).


I hate to single anyone out, because I'm truly enjoying admiring everyone's BEAUTIFUL dogs...

but, your very light gold guy--the last one. Absolutely breathtaking and my "ideal" next golden, build wise. Would you mind sharing where you got him? and would you go back there?

My golden is dark red--and I'd love to have a light one next time--and I love his head/face.


----------



## jweisman54

This is Izzy in the collage pic.


----------



## MercyMom

Here is Mercy. She is caramel color with splashes of medium including her mask. Caramel is midway between light and medium.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

*Our Skipper*

To go along with all the other GORGEOUS babies here.


----------



## Swampcollie

Let's see, This should give you some variety.....

Here's 8 week old Zeus









His older sister Angel










Woody









Vixen, Maxi and Kate










Maxi


----------



## Deber

Swampcollie - That picture of Woody is fantastic, he is soooo intense! Love seeing all our gold! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Always51

this is Napoleon


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the pictures of the adorable pups and gorgeous adult goldens.

My guys are in my signature picture below-


----------



## Willow52

Hank is a medium gold and my Bridge Kid, Maggie was a redhead...


----------



## Jige

This one has the right lighting so you can really see what BaWaaJige's coat looks like.


----------



## unaffected

Here's a shot of Kelsey in the woods yesterday:


----------



## akgolden




----------



## cgriffin

That is Toby! On some pics he looks darker, on other pics lighter. I would say he is actually a light golden.


----------



## MercyMom

Golden&Yorkie said:


> To go along with all the other GORGEOUS babies here.


Skipper looks just like my Mercy. Did you just get her from the latest Eldorado Goldens litter?


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Here's one of Oliver.Good luck!


----------



## elly

Here is Chester, taken this morning..hes 22 months old 










Earlier this year..








[/IMG]

and as a puppy....








[/IMG]


----------



## maggiesmommy

Here's Maggie...a medium gold golden










And my first golden, Sammi (RIP) a cream golden:


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Here is my beloved, Smooch, adopted from Golden Retriever Rescue!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Hearts of Gold said:


> Here's one of Oliver.Good luck!












That's just too cute...leave it to a golden to have a maximum amount of fun with the simplest of things. 

Pete


----------



## vcm5

Great pictures guys!! Ry isn't a full golden retriever, so I can't really contribute, but these pictures are wonderful! I can't wait until I get my first golden retriever!


----------



## MercyMom

Hearts of Gold said:


> Here's one of Oliver.Good luck!


Awww! He's so adorable!


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Twist my arm and I'll upload more!


----------



## Luccagr

My red hair boy in my signature pic.


----------



## nellie'smom

We were wondering, does black count?


----------



## Sheamus

Here's our 2 boys..Sheamus is the really light blonde and Fergus is the red boy.


----------



## sasha's mum

These are of my Sasha , she will be 4 in Sept, to me it depends on the light when you take the picture, some days she looks lighter than others, but to me she is perfect colouring


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hearts of Gold said:


> Twist my arm and I'll upload more!



Twisted. Your pup is beautiful.

So many gorgeous goldens.


----------



## mylissyk

nellie'smom said:


> We were wondering, does black count?


Nellie is always's welcome! I'd love to see pics of her.


----------



## jagmanbrg

Granger


----------



## geenz

Murphy at 7 months











and 10 months 











And a weeny little pup at 8 weeks


----------



## vcm5

These pictures are awesome! They make me smile!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

My three waiting for their Dad to come home!  Brody is my red, Lexi, my medium blonde, and Klondike my light blonde!
The other one is Klondike and Brody sleeping next to me by the computer!


----------



## Eccentric0ne

My Monty with his chicken


----------



## MercyMom

vcm5 said:


> Great pictures guys!! Ry isn't a full golden retriever, so I can't really contribute, but these pictures are wonderful! I can't wait until I get my first golden retriever!


 Is Ry part German Shepherd?


----------



## MercyMom

Eccentric0ne said:


> My Monty with his chicken


 Awww! That is so cute!


----------

